# "Herzklopfen" von Windows-Leiste



## ViB (4. September 2003)

Hilfe mein Rechner fängt an zu leben! Ich habe Windows 2000 installiert und jetzt fängt meine Taskeiste des öfteren an zu spinnen. Ein Symbol im Tray ist die ganze Zeit am Flackern, bzw. blinken. Das stört mich auch nicht weiter, aber jetzt fängt auch das Start-Leisten-Symbol an zu blinken. Das sieht halt so aus, dass alles normal dargestellt wird, das Symbol dann aber im 120bpm-Takt blinkt. Das nervt ungemein. Das Phänomen tritt auch nur sporadisch nach längerer Benutzung auf, keine Ahnung warum.
Hat die vielleicht jemand ne Idee was das ist und wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. September 2003)

Vielleicht macht ja die Grafikkarte schlapp oder es ist dem Prozessor zu heiß... evtl. mal neue Treiber installieren, auch für's Motherboard.


----------



## ViB (4. September 2003)

Nein, darin wird es ziemlich sicher nicht liegen. Das ist ja wirklich ganz ausschließlich das "START"-Symbol und ein Symbol im Tray.


----------



## dfd1 (4. September 2003)

Jag mal nen Virusscan über die Platte, falls du schon einen Installiert hast. Wenn noch nicht, würd ich die Platte bei einem anderen PC einhängen, der schon ein Virusscan instaliert hat....


----------



## ViB (5. September 2003)

Natürlich habe ich einen AntiViren-Scanner, das wäre noch schöner.  Habe auch schon dran gedacht, ob das son kleiner Nervhannes-Virus ist, aber sollte nicht der Fall sein. Ich lass den jetzt mal durchlaufen, aber ich glaube wirklich eher, dass das ein blöder Bug von Windows ist. Also vielleicht ist das blinken ja ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Also das Windows-Symbol ist die ganze Zeit da, verschwindet bloß ab und zu mal für 0,1 Sekunden, was dann einem blinken ähnelt. Wie oft das nun blinkt ist unterschiedlich. Mal im 120bpm-Takt über ne Minute und mal nur einmal in 5 Minuten.


----------



## Erpel (5. September 2003)

Versuch mal den Abgsicherten modus, falls es doch was mit Graka, oder Treibern zutun hat.


----------



## ViB (11. September 2003)

Ich habe jetzt einmal im abgesicherten Modus gestartet und da tritt das Problem nicht auf.
Wenn ich die Auflösung unter Windows ändere, so flackert der Start-Button zunächst nicht, fängt nach ner Zeit dann aber auch an. An den Graka-Treibern lags auch net, da hab ich mir die neusten gesaugt. Die Monoitor-Treiber können damit ja nichts zu tun haben, außerdem finde ich die für meinen Monitor einfach nicht.
Echt schlimm die ! Nervt wie Hulle das Flackern!

BITTE HELF MIR DOCH MAL EINER! ;-)


----------



## mR.fLopPy (12. September 2003)

Wieviel Hz hast du bei deinem Monitor eingestellt?

Zu viel oder zu wenig Hz (eins von beiden) kann das Flackern hervorrufen. Zumindest war es bei mir so der Fall. Mein Monitor war aber auch schon ein sehr alter (ca. 5-6 Jahre) und hatte einen Klopfer, wenn man eine höhere Auflösung als 1024x768 (17" Monitor) hatte.

Mir ist das nur so durch den Kopf geschossen weil du gesagt hast, dass der Button bzw. die Icone im Systray nicht geflackert haben wie du im abgesicherten Modus drin warst.


----------



## ViB (12. September 2003)

Es lassen sich nur 60 oder 85 Hertz einstellen. Da hab ich selbstverständlich 85 Hertz hier.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (12. September 2003)

Ok, 85Hz ist eigentlich eine gute Einstellung. Versuch es trotzdem mal mit 60Hz unter 1024x768 (wenn du diese Auflösung verwendest).

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, da ich das jetzt nicht abprüfen kann an meinem Bildschirm, aber es sollte glaub ich bei den Einstellungen bei der Bildfrequenz geben, wie "Automatisch beziehen" od. eine "Bestmöglichste Frequenz" - kurz gesagt eine Funktion die, die Hz automatisch für deinen Monitor wählt.

Wenn ja versuch es mal mit der. Etwas anderes fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein. Nur wenn es auf einmal so ur plötzlich nach einer gewissen Zeit anfängt obwohl an den Einstellungen nichts geändert wurde und keine Treiber in letzter Zeit installiert wurden, könnte ein Hardware-Problem nicht ausgeschlossen sein. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.

Mal eine Frage am Rande. Schon mal versucht einen anderen Bildschirm anzuhängen?


----------



## ViB (13. September 2003)

Ich habe eine Auflösung von 1280x960px wegen 19" Monitor. Also ein Hardware-Problem schließe ich definitiv auf, da wirklich nur der Start-Button blinkt. Alles andere ist wunderbar! Verschiedene Einstellungen mit Hertz und Auflösung haben bisher immer das selbe Resultat gehabt: Nach ner Weile fängts wieder an zu blinken. Ich würde da noch eher einen Virus als nen Hardware-Fehler in Betracht ziehen, was aber nicht sein kann. Hab schon Scann durchgeführt.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (13. September 2003)

Hmm, dann ist es ein Windowsbug vielleicht. Bei Windows 98 hatte ich öfters so ein Problem, das in meinem Desktop teile vom Explorer auf einmal zu sehen waren, diese geblinkt haben und sich nur durch eine Aktualisierung am Desktop entfernen ließen. Versuch mal deine Festplatte zu sichern und dann das Windows zu reparieren.

Beim Reparieren gehen keine Daten verloren, es werden lediglich die Windows-Files aufgefrischt könnte man sagen. Trotzdem ist es ratsam vielleicht eine Image-Datei od. etwas anderes dergleichen zu machen was die ganze Festplatte sichert, falls beim Reparieren etwas schief geht. (Ist mir nämlich einmal passiert)

Mehr fällt mir auch nicht dazu ein.
Bei mir war das damals aber glaub ich eher ein Treiber-Problem, weil damals das Windows vom Werk oben war.


----------



## ViB (8. Oktober 2003)

*Flackern wohl ansteckend*

Jetzt flackert nicht nur der Bildschirm, sondern auch schon das Internet-Explorer-Symbol in der rechten unteren Ecke meines Internet-Explorers. Zeitweise flackern auch ganze Programme kurz auf. Bestimmt hängt mit diesem kleinen, nervigen Phänomen-Bug auch zusammen, dass wenn ich das Druckfenster in Word öffne, dieses erst einmal minimieren und dann wieder aufrufen muss, bevor es richtig angezeigt wird. Danach funktioniert es einwandfrei. Echt Nervig die !


----------



## ViB (13. Oktober 2003)

Für alle die das nervige Flackern in den Wahnsinn treibt:
Wenn der Start-Button flackert, das Startmenü aufmachen und ca. 15 Sekunden geöffnet lassen. Sollte es dann noch nicht vorbei sein, das Menü schnell und oft hintereinander schließen und öffnen, mittels klicken auf den Button. Dann ist erstmal wieder Ruhe.


----------



## cheating_phil (13. Oktober 2003)

bin mir auch sicher, dass es sich hierbei um einen windows bug handelt.
vielleicht hilft das SP4?
schon probiert?


----------



## ViB (13. Oktober 2003)

Hehehe, gute Idee, aber ich glaub das ist erst mit dem Service Pack 4 gekommen


----------



## foxkilo (13. Oktober 2003)

its not a bug, its a featur ... das 4er kanns eigentlich nicht sein und von diesem
phaenomen hoer ich das erste mal...


----------



## ViB (5. November 2003)

*Windows mach mich krank*

Aaaach du ! So einfach, dass derjenige der es rausfindet nen Orden verdient hat! Die ganze Problematik tritt nur auf, wenn man das Netzwerkverbindungs-Symbol in der Taskleiste anzeigen lässt, blinkt der Start-Button synchron mit der Netzaktivität. Also wer das Problem hat kann sich zwischen zwei Sachen entscheiden:
Netzaktivität anzeigen lassen und blinken akzeptieren oder die Kacke ausmachen und Ruhe haben.

Alter Verwalter... Blinkt das schon die ganze Zeit synchron und mir fällts erst nach über nem Monat auf... Ich hasse Windows!


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. November 2003)

L0L 11

sry @ Admins ... der Comment musste sein


----------



## risco (17. November 2003)

ich hatte das selbe problem auch dann hab ich alle treiber deinstalliert und durch neuere ersetzt dann ging es wieder...
oder einfach mal windows neu installieren... das hilft immer!
ich hatte da noch keinen internet oder war nicht an einem netzwerk angeschlossen...


----------



## jgraef (25. November 2003)

*Start-Button flackert*

Hallo,

wollte mich kurz in die Diskussion einhängen, da ich das selbe Problem habe.
Bei mir flackert der Startbutton auch sporadisch, manchmal jedoch auch Icons in der Trayleiste. Installiere ich beispielsweise Drivecrypt, so flackert das Drivecryp-Icon ununterbrochen ca. 10 mal pro Sekunde. Treiberprobleme und Virenbefall würde ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Das Netzwerk-TayIcon habe ich nicht aktiviert.

Parallel dazu ritt noch folgendes Phänomen auf:

Öffne ich den Arbeitsplatz und gebe etwas in die Adresszeile ein (z.B. \\SERVER),
so wird diese Zeile ca. 1x pro Sekunde gelöscht und es erscheint wieder "Arbeitsplatz". Im Internet-Explorer tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.

Ich vermute mal, daß der Explorer den Desktop oder Teile davon (Startknopf, Tray-Leiste, Explorer-Fenster, o.ä.)  auf Grund eines Fehlers aktualisiert.

Der Fehler tritt bei mir erst seit der Aktualisierung auf IE6SP1 und der Servicepacks auf.

Konfiguration: Athlon1700,512MB,Matrox G550,Winbdows 2000SP4, IE6SP1, alle Sicherheitspatches.

Vele Grüße aus Vellmar,

Jörg.


----------



## thomas-beck (19. Januar 2004)

*Eventuell doch die Karte*

Habe das Phaenomen auch. Allerding nur auf einem von 5 Rechnern.
Gemeinsamkeit mit dem letzen Rechner: Matrox G550

Tritt auf seit letztem Windows - Update. (IE 6 SP1). Bei der Gelegenheit kam auch ein neuer Grafiktreiber.  danach gab's das Problem.
Der Treiber war allerdings
a: ein französicher und hat
b: für mich blöde Features im Dual - Head Betrieb gehabt. (Die Monitore waren nicht getrennt zu handeln)
Deswegen gab's einen neuen Treiber von Matrox, sogar nen Internationalen mit neuerer Versionnummer. Das Problem aber bleibt. 
Wär interessant zu wissen: Welche Treiber - Version hast Du ?
Ich hab 5.91.8.0


----------



## hemue (11. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Eventuell doch die Karte*

Ebenfalls Matrox G550 im Dual Head Betrieb

Ich benutze einen deutschen Treiber Version 5.92.6.0 und bei mir blinkt der Start-Button und neuerdings auch das Icon von Notes Minder (Mail-Benachrichtigung)

Problem also immer noch vorhanden !


----------



## Cyber1348 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

Hatte dasselbe Problem bei einem Windows2000 System. Lag daran, dass der TCP/IP Stack sich zerlegt hatte. Einfach deinstallieren und erneut installieren. Danach war das flackern weg.

Öffnen der Netzwerkverbindung - Eigenschaften der LAN Verbindung öffnen - TCP/IP Protokoll deinstallieren - Danach wieder erneut installieren


----------

